# Bubba's New Ladder



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I started out the day at 8am redoing the trackage leading from the garage to the main line. I got tired of the cedar with its lumps and bumps.

I had to start first with rebuilding the steps because they were a part of the trackage I was going to remove..I didnt plan of having to do that! Anyway late morning I was able to start on building the ladder.

As you can see in the pics I started early morning then just got the paint on right before sun set...all that is left is tweaking...the track looks crooked because I do not have the track attached yet..tomorrow, inbetween rain showers.

Anyway the pics tell the story as what I had and what I replaced.






















































































































Ok I am done fighting with sizing the pics there has to be an easier way..no wait this MLS..never mind!

Anyway you get the idea..took me all day! Boy am I bushed!

This is the 2nd project with ladder I have done this year..the first was to get rid of part of the origional layout that has always been my achilies heel! Now eveything runs great on the new ladder on the origional layout.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

That really looks nice. Looks nice and solid. I really like it a lot.

Did I miss a previous thread about the details of materials and/or methods of your roadbed? I am really interested to hear. or just point me in the right direction with a link to the proper thread.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Isn't there a setting on your camera as to which size picture to take. The last camera had had a setting in the menu That allowed me to set the size picture before I took it and then I didn't have to Re size it for MLS.

Your latter work looks great.

JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well my method is not like say a builders is..I do not build stuff well, but this ladder seems to get easier everytime I do it.

Materials is purchased from Home Depot, white PVC boards, measurment is 1,1/2 X approx 1/4...$12 + change per 12', 2" PVC pipe in 10' lengths $10+ change This time I use 1,1/2 X 1,1/2 pieces for the cross members.

Most peope use the 1,1/2 X 1,1/2 as cross members but I figured I would try thicker for giggles and grins. I also cut nthe 10' PVC pipe, for this application, the 1st piece in 3, 1/2" sections, then 2, 1/2' as I went lower to the ground. 

The hardest part was painting the piece I attached to the steps I had to wait in between coats and sections before I mounted it in place as I did not want to paint it after it was attached.

I used Krylon Fusion to paint it with....satin black.

To get the curve correct, as it had to be perfect because of the tempermental USA Big Boy that is a VERY PICKY engine, not to mention very heavy! I drilled the first hole with a bulb driller used for drilling a hole for planting bulbs I guess looks like a very large drill bit, but also looks flimsey, but was not..I wish I would of had this for my first ladder I hand pound it into the ground 2', with the drill it took me seconds to do what took a very long time before.

The bulb driller can be purchased at True Value approx. $20, back by the shovels and such..if you are going to this I would suggest you get one, drills down to 2' very easy, WELL WORTH IT!

Anyway I would attach the cross members, using the cllamps to hold in place, but making sure I did not tighten them too tight as it will make the finished ladder crooked it the clamps are over tightened, caused by when attaching them with the screws, setting the weaveing of the boards in permenent, as they are very plyable/flimsey.

I also attached the track as I went to get the curve correct for the BB, that was not easy but for me with my limited skills nessassary!

Then once I had the ladder screwed together where I needed it I would set the bulb drill bit inbetween the ladder centering it then drilling down 2'. I used 2" PVC pipe..most people use the smaller pipe but the larger one gives better stability.

Some say with the smaller pipe the rails sit directly on the ladder sides but they do not directly..I have checked, so I think the trade off will be better for stability, in the long run..that is why I placed a support every 12", and the larger supports, to better stabilize this new ladder section.

Then once it was finished I used news paper to catch the over spray when I painted it..I still have to tweak it but it is raining outside so maybe later I will finish it completely.

If there is something specific that would help please ask.

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Sep 2011 06:05 AM 
Isn't there a setting on your camera as to which size picture to take. The last camera had had a setting in the menu That allowed me to set the size picture before I took it and then I didn't have to Re size it for MLS.

Your latter work looks great.

JJ 



Well I hate to take it at the smallest setting that is why I resize, and I resize to 680 X what ever, the second from the smallest setting...don't know why.

When you take it at the smallest size doesn't it make the picks you take a little hard to see if you want to use them for reference? 

I will try to change my MO , see if it works better.

Thanks JJ

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are still working with trains Bubba.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, having just completeed my first loop of ladder I can say great job to you! Not too much different than what I did but thanks for the tip on the bulb driller! I'll be looking for one of those tonight on the way home! I used cheap spray paint but my ladder got buried too. this looks like it will mostly remain visible? Fusion in that case seems to be "the stuff" you need for a long lasting finish on the plastic ladder material. 

Chas


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02 Sep 2011 08:16 AM 
Glad you are still working with trains Bubba. 
Never stopped..just not into the club thing..thats all. EVERYTHING I do revolves around my trains. AND my wife.

Bubba


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I too like taking big pixel pictures and have an easy way for me to resize and name before posting them. 
I use Fast Stone image viewer, it's free and has a handy re-size to 800x600 pixels through the editor, then save as and it gets it's name. 
MLS is slow enough without trying to edit here. 
Google it for the freeware version. It does ask for donations, but I just close that box at start up and do what I want. 

Laddder looks good. 
John


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you VERY much for the explanation. Every little bit helps to add to the big picture for me.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure, the BEST thing that helped me out this time was that bulb digger, that looks like a 2" drill bit, 2' long.....made all the difference in the world. Instead of dredding having to pound the pipe in. It's drill first, and pound very little and it was easier to level the pipe having drilling it first. I just backfilled with the dirt that was dissplaced. Some guys use sand....I didnt need it.

Bubba


----------

